# white under mouth



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

i just rescued 2 bettas on sunday and they both have white under their mouths..i think i read somewhere that thats ich? i think? if not can someone correct me.

i'll be going to buy them medication tomorrow will the Jungle Fugus Eliminator take care of that?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If they look like they've been sprinkled with salt then thats ick.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

no its not all over their bodies just under their mouths...it looks powdery


----------



## Miss Em (Jul 19, 2009)

That sounds exactly like my rescue fishy!!
He has the exact same thing and I dont know what is wrong with him either!!
I thought it could be velvet?
Any thoughts?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Could be Velvet, could be mouth fungus. I'd start with salt baths, if that does not clear it up go with Jungle Fungus Eliminator (JFE). If it is Velvet then you want something for Velvet, I would use aquarisol.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah i gave them both salt baths and it doesnt look like its clearing up. I was doing some searching online and I think it might be a fugus but Velvet also crossed my mind. If I have enough money I'll get medication for both, Velvet and fugus, today.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

If treating for velvet get the tank temperature up around 82 degrees Fahrenheit and keep the tank dark.

The velvet parasite hates warm water and darkness.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

what if I just have them in vases though? since I just rescued them I havent put them into tanks cuz I knew I would have to treat them for something since they were in such poor conditions so I put them in vases to make water changes easier. Once I get them back to health I plan on splitting a 10gallon tank. Its just waiting in my closet for them to get better


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Cover the vases with a towel then. At least keep light out. Ich is the same way, raise the temp, no lights, plus the required meds.

Temp and lights out are not needed, they just help speed up the process.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

thank u!

so i had to settle for JFC cuz petsmart didnt have JFE and its fixing their fin rot..i can see fin regrowth starting which im REALLY excited about but it hasnt got rid or showing any signs of it getting rid of their mouth fungus. should i wait to put in a second dosage or should i jus go out and get JFE and not put a second dosage of JFC?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Continue with the JFC. Can you get a picture of the mouth issue? It could just be his color there.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i think its just the stress cause my vt had the same thing and it cleard up a week later*


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been trying to get a picture and i'll keep trying but the lighting is horrible in my room! 

my first betta seemed to be getting it too when i first got him but it wasnt as bad as these 2 and it cleared up after..idk what cleared it up for him lol either just putting aquarium salt or salt baths but that hasnt been doing it for these 2. i hope the JFC works i want to put them in their 10 gallon already! >.<


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

i was able to get some pictures. i had to use flash poor babies. i'll post them asap


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

okayy the pictures are up in an album. the only one i have.

for some reason i though that would be easier? sorry.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Very hard to tell form those pics. They look fairly healthy though. Maybe some mouth fungus growing there. Keep up with the salt baths, water changes, and try the JFC. I'd do daily changes on those vases for a week while keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Ajsim (Jul 15, 2009)

5green said:


> *i think its just the stress cause my vt had the same thing and it cleard up a week later*


It's hard to see on the picture's but i think 5green is right! I don't see any fungus or bacterial infection on the pics, so it's probably stress.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

sorry! i tried to get good pics =/

idk if u guys noticed on the red one dat he has like shiny streaks on his fins is that from stress?


----------



## Ajsim (Jul 15, 2009)

Could be from stress, hard to see but i doubt it is from a disease... they look healthy to me just a bit pale...


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

are the pictures too small? if u click on the 5th one u can see the shiny part im talking about. its not from the flash. 

actually they've gained alot of color from when i brought them home. i hope they get better =/


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

UPDATE*:

well they look ALOT better now. looks like the blue one has no more white on his mouth and the red one has a little bit left. fins are regrowing and their color looks alot better  thanks for all your help


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad they'rre doing better.


----------

